# Enclosure size



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

hey guys just wanted to know if a 6 x 3 x 3 would be large enough to house a 28 inch Cuvier dwarf caiman for a while?I cant give it any more depth although I could give it more length maybe an extra 2 foot but that would be my limits until I have her 10 x 10 walk in enclosure made.Any help here would be great!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds not too bad for now .....

Where abouts are you ?

Steve


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

to be honest bigger would be ideal. with caimans i always think that the more room you can give them the better but the only experience i have had with captive animals is in an environment where they are kept in outdoor enclosures

Alex


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

That should be ok for another year or two if not more one would thinks !!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Im in Ireland mate and I agree that more would be better but it just isnt realistic at the moment just dont have the space at the moment I could have the 10 x 10 built tomorrow(thats a bit of an exaggeration) but the little girl would get lost in there!!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Exactly i would get that 6x3x3 then move her straight into the adult one when she outgrows the 6 ft !!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i'll be honest - i believe a 28 inch caimen would love a 10 x 10 from my experience. we had 20 inch morelets crocs in 13 x 13 enclosures. i still reckon the bigger the better, even at smaller sizes

(morelets wasnt in britain)


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont think she will get to six foot its looking more like four she is roughly four years old now and is 28 inches.I love the little girl!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Do you have it already ?

I meant the 6 ft viv mate !!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

carpy said:


> i'll be honest - i believe a 28 inch caimen would love a 10 x 10 from my experience. we had 20 inch morelets crocs in 13 x 13 enclosures. i still reckon the bigger the better, even at smaller sizes
> 
> (morelets wasnt in britain)


Well when I first got her she was about 12 inches and I put her in an 8 x 3 and she stopped eating started losing weight so I moved her into a 4 x 3 and she really perked up so I dont think I would risk it maybe if I had more than one(I am planning on keeping a trio) I would put them in a 10 x 10 at this size


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Viper said:


> Do you have it already ?
> 
> I meant the 6 ft viv mate !!


:lol2::blush:Nah mate I am building it this weekend or early next week I will post pics when its finished


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Meant the caiman ??


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I am really confused I have the caiman the past three years and I dont have the viv yet I will be building it


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Just meant do you have any pics of the caiman mate ?


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry mate yea how do ya post pics??


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Sign up to photobucket, upload the pics and then type in the IMG code !!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Got it sorted here she is


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome mate, what you keeping her in at the mo ?


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I love that pick It lucks like she is smiling(as for the name I was sold it as a male I later found out its a female her name is Nala)


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Viper said:


> Awesome mate, what you keeping her in at the mo ?


A very scabby 4 x 2 x 2 thats why I want to get this tank built so quick!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Ok mate, keep us posted on the tank !!


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Viper said:


> Ok mate, keep us posted on the tank !!


Do you think a cuvier would make the most of a 15 x 3?I was thinking about converting my bed into a viv that would be L shaped one part would be 6 x 3 and the other would be 8 x 3 or should I just stick to the 6 x 3?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lets have some pics


----------

